# Wandering Dog



## Gene53 (Sep 5, 2008)

[FONT=Verdana,]An old, tired-looking dog wandered into the yard. I could tell from his collar and well-fed belly that he had a home.  

He followed me into the house, down the hall, and fell asleep on the couch. An hour later, he went to the door, and I let him out. The next day he was back, resumed his position on the couch and slept for an hour. This continued for several weeks. Curious, I pinned a note to his collar: 'Every afternoon your dog comes to my house for a nap.' 

The next day he arrived with a different note pinned to his collar: 'He lives in a home with seven children -- he's trying to catch up on his sleep. Can I come with him tomorrow?'[/FONT]


----------



## Meg (Sep 7, 2008)

I like that one


----------



## Into The Light (Sep 7, 2008)

that's funny :lol:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Sep 23, 2008)

I LOVE this joke.


----------

